# Lets see those Food Plots



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Curious to see a) what everyone’s plots look like and b) what everyone plants for deer plots. 

This is my second year ever planting a plot it’s brassica plot. I tried to put some winter pea and soybean in the planting but they did not grow well at all. 

I may try to plant a clover plot in the spring.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

This is my first one I did this year and a cell cam to boot. Planted first week of august and is about knee high so doin well. It's the biologic perfect plot blend of wheat clover brassica and peas. Deer are eating it some but I'm looking more toward late season for it to get going.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

That plot looks great. I planted a similar blend last year I did strips of brassica and strips of oats and rye. It did very well in November through gun season. Had deer in it almost every night. I am actually surprised by the number of deer I have had in mine this year so far, since brassica is suppose to become more palatable after the first frost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

The weeds and grass are growing on top of the hill , cut a lot this past weekend going to try another attempt sometime in the future too late this year but need prep for next


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine is not getting activity to much right now but I'm planning for it to be a late season food source after everything is gone. Having 300 acre corn field next to me leaves plenty of food 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

My first at my new property. This was 2 weeks ago. It's grown quite a bit more.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

ya13ya03 said:


> My first at my new property. This was 2 weeks ago. It's grown quite a bit more.
> View attachment 376387


Is that a brassica mix or what did you plant? If they was 2 weeks ago I bet it’s looking really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

partlyable said:


> That plot looks great. I planted a similar blend last year I did strips of brassica and strips of oats and rye. It did very well in November through gun season. Had deer in it almost every night. I am actually surprised by the number of deer I have had in mine this year so far, since brassica is suppose to become more palatable after the first frost.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost every article that you read about brassica’s states that deer don’t eat them until the sugar content increases after frost. The problem is that deer can’t read! The deer don’t know that they aren’t supposed to eat them until the first frost. I’ve never seen deer wait for frost to eat brassica plots.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

They must be waiting on mine it has a little browsing but definitely not hitting it hard yet which I'm ok with. I did have several nice bucks tho that have disappeared that I'm hoping it will draw back in 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> Almost every article that you read about brassica’s states that deer don’t eat them until the sugar content increases after frost. The problem is that deer can’t read! The deer don’t know that they aren’t supposed to eat them until the first frost. *I’ve never seen deer wait for frost to eat brassica plot*s.


Me neither...but what I have seen is one portion of a field planted in brassica's and right next to it ladina clover planted. 
I planted the outside perimeter of a 4acre field with brassica blend and the center portion(about 2acres) with ladina clover. During warmer temps, though the deer nibbled on the brassica...for the most part they walked through it to get to the sweet clover. After the first few frosts and when the clover stopped being as beneficial/palatable to them, they started hammering the brassica.


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

I call this my poor man's food plot. All I do is mow it with a brush hog once or twice a month. After 2 years of doing this, clover and birdsfoot trefoil have become well established as well as different types of grass and I never planted a seed. I get pictures of deer in it everyday so they seem to like it.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

partlyable said:


> Is that a brassica mix or what did you plant? If they was 2 weeks ago I bet it’s looking really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Brassica mix. Tillage radish. Winter peas and a strip of winter wheat on each side. All the rain we got left me some bare spots. Gonna do some winter rye in the bare spots.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Turnips and winter peas
Best plot I’ve had


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Turnips and winter peas
Best plot I’ve ever had


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Big Chief said:


> Turnips and winter peas
> Best plot I’ve ever had


Looks great Big Chief.
When did you plant?
And did you do a soil sample before planting?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Agreed big chief those turnips are huge. Must have got them in at the right time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ladino and Alsike. This plot keeps getting a kind of week that looks like for lack of a better description Rubarb


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

August 7
Yes tested ph which needed lime then fertilizer 2 weeks later


----------

